# Canadian Apps store vs USA Apps store



## sergeg1

When i was browsing the Apps store yesterday I saw nearly 40 PAGES of Apps in the store. So this evening I sign up to Apps store so I can get a couple of Apps for my iPhone.

To my surprise there was barely 40 Apps... not 40 PAGES, just 40 Apps. So, I realize afterwards that this MUST be the Canadian Apps store.

I went to iTunes home, at the bottom you can select a different country. I choose USA... but it doesn't do a thing... I am still in the Canadian Apps store, which has hardly anything worth looking at.

Does anyone know a way to get into the USA Apps store, even though my account has been set up?

Cheers.


----------



## smellybook

*You need to set up a seperate U.S itunes account,*

I go back and forth between my 2 itunes accounts.


----------



## uPhone

sergeg1 said:


> When i was browsing the Apps store yesterday I saw nearly 40 PAGES of Apps in the store. So this evening I sign up to Apps store so I can get a couple of Apps for my iPhone.
> 
> To my surprise there was barely 40 Apps... not 40 PAGES, just 40 Apps. So, I realize afterwards that this MUST be the Canadian Apps store.
> 
> I went to iTunes home, at the bottom you can select a different country. I choose USA... but it doesn't do a thing... I am still in the Canadian Apps store, which has hardly anything worth looking at.
> 
> Does anyone know a way to get into the USA Apps store, even though my account has been set up?
> 
> Cheers.


Either one of two things is happening... iTunes uses your IP address to connect you to your local iTunes store or, your iTunes account was registered on iTunes Canada.


----------



## sergeg1

I found this:

Changing Your Account
It is not possible to change the account in use on the device itself or to sync multiple accounts to your mobile device. To change the account you are using on your mobile device, go to your computer and sign in to the iTunes Store with the account you want to use on your mobile device, then sync your iPhone or iPod touch with your computer again. This will transfer the new account information to the mobile device. To sign in or out of an account in iTunes choose Store > Sign In (or Sign Out).

Editing Your Account Information
It is not possible to change your account information from your mobile device. You can view and change your iTunes Store account information using iTunes on your computer by choosing Store > View My Account.

Changing Your iTunes Store Country
It is not possible to change the iTunes Store country in use on the device itself. To change this on your mobile device, go to iTunes on your computer, change the iTunes Store to the country you want to use on your mobile device, then sync your iPhone or iPod touch with your computer again. To quickly change to the correct country for your account, choose Store > Sign In. If you are not using the correct iTunes Store country for your account you may see an error message advising that your account is only valid for purchases in the iTunes Store for your country when you try to download from the iTunes Store or App Store on your mobile device.

~~

So... what tat tells me is this: if Apple chooses to only place 40 Apps TOTAL in its Canadian store... that is all those with a Canadian iTunes account will ever get!

Sucks big time...

Even when I try to change the country and log back in it automatically tells me right away I cannot choose any other country, period!

I have seen on other threads where some people say they can switch easily between both countries.. yet it ain't working.

So.. we Canadians are so eager to throw our hard earned money at Apple for an iPhone and Apple of course gladly takes it... an gives us a tiny fraction of what it offers to USA iPhone users.

Sad.


----------



## uPhone

sergeg1 said:


> I found this:
> 
> Changing Your Account
> It is not possible to change the account in use on the device itself or to sync multiple accounts to your mobile device. To change the account you are using on your mobile device, go to your computer and sign in to the iTunes Store with the account you want to use on your mobile device, then sync your iPhone or iPod touch with your computer again. This will transfer the new account information to the mobile device. To sign in or out of an account in iTunes choose Store > Sign In (or Sign Out).
> 
> Editing Your Account Information
> It is not possible to change your account information from your mobile device. You can view and change your iTunes Store account information using iTunes on your computer by choosing Store > View My Account.
> 
> Changing Your iTunes Store Country
> It is not possible to change the iTunes Store country in use on the device itself. To change this on your mobile device, go to iTunes on your computer, change the iTunes Store to the country you want to use on your mobile device, then sync your iPhone or iPod touch with your computer again. To quickly change to the correct country for your account, choose Store > Sign In. If you are not using the correct iTunes Store country for your account you may see an error message advising that your account is only valid for purchases in the iTunes Store for your country when you try to download from the iTunes Store or App Store on your mobile device.
> 
> ~~
> 
> So... what tat tells me is this: if Apple chooses to only place 40 Apps TOTAL in its Canadian store... that is all those with a Canadian iTunes account will ever get!
> 
> Sucks big time...
> 
> Even when I try to change the country and log back in it automatically tells me right away I cannot choose any other country, period!
> 
> I have seen on other threads where some people say they can switch easily between both countries.. yet it ain't working.
> 
> So.. we Canadians are so eager to throw our hard earned money at Apple for an iPhone and Apple of course gladly takes it... an gives us a tiny fraction of what it offers to USA iPhone users.
> 
> Sad.



Wait.. I thought that I was registered with the Canadian iTunes store, but I'm definately not getting just 40 apps.. Right now I'm looking at the Top _50 FREE Apps_ right from my iPhone.

Already that's over 40 and that's not even including the paid applications.


----------



## PierreB

*Apps store Canada vs. US*

I get the feeling that most of the iPhone applications in the US store are also available in Canada unless there is some legal issue. 

One that comes to mind is Pandora which allows to stream music based on your preferences. Not available outside of the US .... music copyright issues ...


----------



## Sivak

I now have access to the US store. Just created an account.

When they ask for payment information, just check "none"

Enter a valid US address, and voila, its done.

I can now download the free apps from the US store

10 pages of free apps in the Canada store, and 11 pages in the US store


----------



## uPhone

Sivak said:


> I now have access to the US store. Just created an account.
> 
> When they ask for payment information, just check "none"
> 
> Enter a valid US address, and voila, its done.
> 
> I can now download the free apps from the US store
> 
> 10 pages of free apps in the Canada store, and 11 pages in the US store



Can you download Loopt? Although I guess it's not going to work..


----------



## Crunch

Um...I sign in to my iTunes account, it redirects me to the Canadian iTunes Store and I see 41 pages.

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Sivak

Crunch said:


> Um...I sign in to my iTunes account, it redirects me to the Canadian iTunes Store and I see 41 pages.
> 
> What are you guys talking about?




You have to open the US store and open a new account in the US store


----------



## Sivak

uPhone said:


> Can you download Loopt? Although I guess it's not going to work..


Yup, just did


----------



## Crunch

Sivak said:


> You have to open the US store and open a new account in the US store


Huh? What I'm saying is that I see the same amount of apps in the Canadian App store as I do in the US App store. 41 pages of apps in both.

What are you guys going on about creating US accounts for?


----------



## Sivak

Crunch said:


> Huh? What I'm saying is that I see the same amount of apps in the Canadian App store as I do in the US App store. 41 pages of apps in both.
> 
> What are you guys going on about creating US accounts for?




There are apps the US store that are not available in the Canadian store like, AOL radio, google, loopt, etc


----------



## Sivak

US Store , all iphone applications = 42 pages

Canadian store, all iphone applications = 41 pages


----------



## Crunch

sergeg1 said:


> To my surprise there was barely 40 Apps... not 40 PAGES, just 40 Apps.


Ok. There might be a couple of apps that are US only so it won't do any good to download them...Looptz for instance...looks like that is a US only service based on supported wireless networks. Maybe it works in Canada...I dunno....but there's definitely more than 40 apps on the Canadian iTunes store which is what the person who started this thread is claiming.


----------



## Sivak

Crunch said:


> but there's definitely more than 40 apps on the Canadian iTunes store which is what the person who started this thread is claiming.


Agree...


----------



## kubes

Hmmm, doesn't look like there's anything too earth-shattering in the US store...although Pandora might be nice


----------



## uPhone

Sivak,

Does Loopt actually WORK? According to them they don't have Canadian support for Loopt.


----------



## Sivak

uPhone said:


> Sivak,
> 
> Does Loopt actually WORK? According to them they don't have Canadian support for Loopt.


Didn't try it, just downloaded it......


----------



## uPhone

Sivak said:


> Didn't try it, just downloaded it......


... well, can you try it...?


----------



## freefalls

uPhone said:


> ... well, can you try it...?


I want google mobile!!!!!


----------



## ender78

I used the method in this video to get myself a free US account

YouTube - How To Create iTunes Store Account Without Credit Card

Make sure that iTunes on the PC is set to use the US store [bottom of store home page]

Aol Radio = Works
Pandora = App Installs - Doesn't Work
EBAY = Works [only uses US site, cannot find way to search .ca site]
Google Mobile = Works


----------



## retrocactus

ender78 said:


> Aol Radio = Works
> Pandora = App Installs - Doesn't Work
> EBAY = Works [only uses US site, cannot find way to search .ca site]
> Google Mobile = Works


Exactly my experience too.

The Ebay app is slick. Google Mobile isn't as useful as I was hoping...wish they had a Reader app (from Google - I know about Byline).


----------



## pureeville

*Loopt doesn't work in Canada, yet*



uPhone said:


> ... well, can you try it...?


Unfortunately Loopt doesn't appear to work in Canada. There is a step where Loopt attempts to send an SMS to the phone, which I've never received.

Something to look forwards to, I suppose.


----------



## g.c.87

I've had a US account for a while. I just made an AOL account and signed in with it and bought US iTunes cards on eBay. I really wanted some TV shows and stuff, and it's been working like a charm.


----------



## pureeville

pureeville said:


> Unfortunately Loopt doesn't appear to work in Canada. There is a step where Loopt attempts to send an SMS to the phone, which I've never received.


I tried out Whrrl, too. It gets further along but there is no map data for Canada.


----------

